# REALLY Obscure Composers On Youtube .



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Youtube is probably the greatest treasure trove of classical music in existence. You can hear music by just about any composer who ever lived whose music has been recorded - works from every period from the Middle Ages & the Renaissance to recently composed music by living or recently deceased 
composers . Male and female composers of just about any nationality and compositional style .
You can hear music by so many composers you've probably never heard of even if you're a classical music geek and have listened to an enormous variety of classical music for decades and have read extensively on the subject . 
I've collected a random list of composers you are very unlikely to have heard of whose music you can hear on youtube, on channels such as "Unsung Masterworks " and others . They range from the 18th century to the 20th and come from Germany, Austria, England, the Netherlands, Switzerland, Poland, what is now the Czech republic, Russia, Ukraine, Italy, 
Norway, Sweden, Denmark, Finland, Estonia , Spain, Portugal, Croatia etc. I haven;t heard all of them by any means but am working my way through them .
Hermann Bischoff, Johann Rufinatscha, Zygmunt Noskowski, Mieczyslaw Karlowicz, Jesus Guridi, Sigismund Neukomm, Friedrich Gernsheim, Francisek Lessel, Richard Flury, August Ritten, Paul von Klenau, Ilmari Hannikainen, Siegmund von Hausegger (better known as a conductor) ,Issay Dobrowen (also better known as a conductor, )Antonio Casimir Cartekkeri , Bror Beckmann, Vilem Blodek, 
Adolf Wiklund, August Winding, Johann Matthias Sperger, John Blackwood McEwen, 
Karol Kovarovic ( once known for giving the music of Janacek terrible reviews as a critic), 
Joachim Nicolas Eggert, Georgy Catoire, Unno Klami , Jozef Wladyslaw Krogulski, Peter Heise, Luigi Gatti
Marcel Tyberg , Karol Lipinski, William Crotch (English and his actual name !) , Charles Tournemiere, Ernst von Gemmingen, Napoleon Henri Reber, Peter Lange Muller, Dora Pejacevic (Croatian ),
Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski, Joseph Dente, Artur Lemba (Estonian ) , Stephan Elmas, York Bowen, Francisco Carlos Pina, Ernest Reyer, John Foulds, Andrea Luchesi, Ludolf Nielsen (Danish but no realtion to Crl Nielsen ),Asger Hamerik , Jose Mauricio Nunes, Vaclav Jan Tomasek, Osip Kozlovsky, Johannes Herhulst, Tomas Breton, August Klughart , Heorhiy Malborada, Otto Olson, Joao Domingos Bomtempo, 
Georg Abraham Schneider, Max von Schillings (also better known as a conductor ), Nicolaus Kraft , Richard Wetz .
Some list of obscure composers ! They all had some reputation in their native countries in the past , and some others, but they are all pretty much forgotten today except for CDs .
And you can hear them all on youtube ! Will wonders never cease ?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for doing all that work. I'll print out your list. A number of these composers I've become familiar with, but I'm always looking for buried treasure.

Other fairly obscure composers I've enjoyed are Gustav Jenner, Ludwig Thuille, Paul Juon, Nicolas Flagello, Leevi Madetoja, Christoph Strauss, Alexandre Tansman, several famous conductors who composed - Felix Weingartner, Jean Martinon, Paul Kletzki and Igor Markevitch - and the pianist Dinu Lipatti.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> ?..and the pianist Dinu Lipatti.


Dinu Lipatti, what a sad story. An incredibly talented pianist who died at 33 of Hodgkin's Disease, a disease that has a high cure rate these days. He died in 1950 so I don't believe he did any stereo recordings. One of my weaknesses is that I don't 'do' mono very well.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

DaveM said:


> Dinu Lipatti, what a sad story. An incredibly talented pianist who died at 33 of Hodgkin's Disease, a disease that has a high cure rate these days. He died in 1950 so I don't believe he did any stereo recordings. One of my weaknesses is that I don't 'do' mono very well.


Tsk tsk! You must immerse yourself in pre-stereo recordings until you realize that you cannot live without them. Without Caruso, Battistini, Callas, Friedman, Rachmaninoff, Mengelberg, Furtwangler...who would we even _be?_


----------



## Xenakigirl (Aug 13, 2016)

I agree, YouTube is a very very valuable resource. One of the best!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DaveM said:


> Dinu Lipatti, what a sad story. An incredibly talented pianist who died at 33 of Hodgkin's Disease, a disease that has a high cure rate these days. He died in 1950 so I don't believe he did any stereo recordings. One of my weaknesses is that I don't 'do' mono very well.


So he's not really to blame for that part?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Tsk tsk! You must immerse yourself in pre-stereo recordings until you realize that you cannot live without them. Without Caruso, Battistini, Callas, Friedman, Rachmaninoff, Mengelberg, Furtwangler...who would we even _be?_


Actually, I got my main start in classical music by listening to sets of 78rpm records of the Beethoven & Brahms Violin Concertos in my parents' basement (where I was kept chained up ). From there it was mono 33rpm records for a few years. But once I heard stereo, there was no turning back. What can I say.

Oh yeah, speaking of Rachmaninoff, there was a 78 rpm set of him playing his 3rd concerto, but there was one record that had a big chip cut out of it.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

DaveM said:


> Actually, I got my main start in classical music by listening to sets of 78rpm records of the Beethoven & Brahms Violin Concertos in my parents' basement *(where I was kept chained up )*. From there it was mono 33rpm records for a few years. But once I heard stereo, there was no turning back. What can I say.
> 
> Oh yeah, speaking of Rachmaninoff, there was a 78 rpm set of him playing his 3rd concerto, but there was one record that had a big chip cut out of it.


Well, that explains everything.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Luvsanjambyn Mördorj. He co-composed the national anthem of Mongolia.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Youtube is making it possible to see music by many different composers. That is a good thing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> Luvsanjambyn Mördorj. He co-composed the national anthem of Mongolia.


He does pull all the stops out, that's for sure.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

This is a good thread, I hope it keeps going.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Woodduck, I've heard the Chandos recordings of the complete symphonies of the Polish Jewish composer Alexandre Tansman , with Oleg Caetani (son of Igor Markevitch )conducting .
They're written in a kind of witty neoclassical idiom and are quite enjoyable. Tansman was fairly well known during his long lifetime, and was a close friend of Stravinsky and other leading 20th century composers, but is little remembered at the moment .


----------

